# C.a.t.s. In alabama



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

In March our catfish club is coming to the Tensaw River. Some of you Alabama guys should come over and fish it with use. It's going to be a good time, with some hawgs caught and weighed in.

www.catsclub.us


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I might fish that Glenn.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yall come on up to the Flint river in GA. Their is a state ramp at River Bend at the Dougherty Co, Mitchell Co line. It's full of big flathead cats. MY PB is 32 lbs. but there are some big ones out there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We will be fishing the Flint this weekend.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Next months registration is up
http://catsclub.us/alabama-river


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stc1993 said:


> Yall come on up to the Flint river in GA. Their is a state ramp at River Bend at the Dougherty Co, Mitchell Co line. It's full of big flathead cats. MY PB is 32 lbs. but there are some big ones out there.


Used to go party on the Flint with a bunch of Allbinny folks. Interesting times.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m perch fishing. Y’all have fun.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m perch fishing. Y’all have fun.[/QU Yellow Perch or White perch?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> jlw1972 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m perch fishing. Y’all have fun.[/QU Yellow Perch or White perch?
> ...


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Think Seth and I are gonna go to this one.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Think Seth and I are gonna go to this one.


Is that the mean looking dude?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Is that the mean looking dude?




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a bunch of pictures for us. Please.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> is that the mean looking dude?


😂😆🤣


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

So what happened here? Who won?
Weigh in list?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> So what happened here? Who won?
> Weigh in list?


I know who didn't win.........:whistling:

I'll be discreet about it.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It got cancelled due to lack of participation.


----------

